
Ask HN: Web Development Roadmap? - emcf
I am learning python and wants to build my career in web development. What tech stack should I learn? Any roadmap?
======
eberkund
Almost every language has an MVC framework available, if you learn one a lot
of the terminology and concepts will be the same in others. For Python, Django
is the most popular one. You should start there and learn how to make
something without involving JS then once you become comfortable with the
backend you can add a frontend JavaScript framework like Angular, React, Vue,
etc.

~~~
mjhea0
Check out Real Python ([https://realpython.com](https://realpython.com)) for
learning Python with web development. Real Python takes an experiential,
learning by doing approach.

------
mjhea0
If you go the JavaScript route, you only need to learn one language. Check out
[https://www.freecodecamp.org/](https://www.freecodecamp.org/).

------
JBReefer
Pick a stack for back and frontend, stay with it, and get good instead of
jumping around constantly. Doing otherwise will slowly put you behind, and you
will have to work pointlessly hard.

~~~
skurpyun
Python is a great start. Pick up a simple front-end framework like bootstrap.
Get good at using the two to build simple websites for yourself (just make
something up like a fake restaurant website or store inventory website). Then
start looking at web frameworks related to Python. After all that take a look
at PHP and PHP frameworks and try to learn at least one really well (eg. Zend,
CodeIgnitor, Laravel). By that point (a year or two from now) you'll know
enough about the web development industry to carve your own path through the
forest.

EDIT: my reply was meant for the OP. Apologies.

